
Show HN: I created a website to compare online service security, need your help - fredrikaurdal
A little more than a year ago, I made this website that compares the privacy and security of online services. After getting a ton of feedback (especially on Reddit), I have made a lot of changes, and I&#x27;m looking for some feedback on the new site.<p>Anybody is free to use it, so I thought that I would share it here, and see what people think about it. It&#x27;s called <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;Secured.fyi" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;Secured.fyi</a>, which is completely redesigned from the ground up, it took me a lot of time to do that.<p>Looking forward to hearing what you think.
======
hackermailman
The immediate popup that wants my email is annoying. I get why sites have this
but letting you know everybody hates these popups.

None of the categories work if you click the main landing page icons but do
work if you click the drop down Suggestions menu (on the desktop version,
using Firefox 60.7.0esr however the mobile version the main icon category
links work).

The Features options (which are hard to use on a mobile screen) have nothing
to explain what they are, and assume knowledge of the reader. These options
under Features to narrow the product listings could probably just be a single
tick instead of no/yes boxes too. For example 'Accepts paypal' could be just
one tick, instead of 'Yes/No/Unknown'. There is also inconsistent design here,
with some pages listing 'Pricing: Free/Paid' as tick options then other pages
'Free Plan: Yes/No' 'Paid Plan: Yes/No'. I would pick one consistent design.
You may also want to audit your site for accessibility compatibility, lot's of
img alt text does not convey the same information as the image.

There should be some kind of caveat/more info about audited category, since it
doesn't mean much if the person writing the software is a well known PhD
crypto engineer, such as Tarsnap. Who is qualified to audit it? Who did the
auditing and where is this information, seems like this should be included in
the product summary instead of a no/yes answer. The 'Naughty List' could
easily fill up with a thousand entries, you'd want to add that to specific
category pages like [https://prism-break.org/](https://prism-break.org/) does
though I would personally avoid telling people what not to use, every product
has had some kind of security breach. Finally the summary under some of the
products as "Security Issues: Good" is worthless, as again none of the feature
categories are explained anywhere. For example you list Telegram as 'good',
but if you ask Moxie Marlinspike about it he'll give you a laundry list of
severe unaddressed Telegram problems and shady practices so this is another
impossible category. The upvoting seems like it will just be gamed by
companies to shill their product, I don't see a benefit. Maybe you could offer
reviews instead but make them specific reviews, like QoS, not allowing for
useless star reviews or free text where random people can rant "This is run by
CIA" or whatever.

Edit: extra work, but you could think about pricing tier filters, since let's
be honest that's what most people care about. "Show me the cheapest options"
like how logical increments website works
[https://www.logicalincrements.com/](https://www.logicalincrements.com/)

Edit2: you also may want to look through these slides, they focus on general
UI design
[http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~bam/uicourse/05863fall18/schedule.htm...](http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~bam/uicourse/05863fall18/schedule.html)

~~~
fredrikaurdal
The category links on the home page works fine on my end, what platform and
browser are you using?

I'll go over all the filters to make sure everything is properly explained,
and ensure design consistency.

I'm planning on adding a link to the source of each data point, so that users
can see what e.g. the feature "Audited" if "Yes" is based on.

The "Naughty List" (producthunt.com/posts/naughty-list) will be restructured,
but I haven't had time to do that yet, so I decided to just include the raw
data from the Alpha.

I will remove "Security Issues", which I just did with "Reputation", because I
ultimately want that to be based on crowd sourced data with sources.

Thanks for the feedback, I'm glad that you pointed out a few things that
nobody else has mentioned so far!

~~~
hackermailman
Ninja edited these details, also noticed in the browser category, under
features there is tons of redundency, like 'not applicable' or "Free Plan:
Yes" "Paid Plan: No".

~~~
fredrikaurdal
Yes, there's a lot that needs to be done, thanks for pointing that out, I've
noted it down

